# 4noggins Weybridge



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Burley, Virginia and Perique. How bad can it be? Not very, as it turns out. Quite good, actually!

This requires a bit tighter pack than say Prince Albert or any number of rubbed out flakes. It required a few tries to realize the problem, since I tend toward a loose pack in general, but once I zeroed in on the answer, Weybridge has shown its merit. I never really reach the 3 stage power cram unless I'm playing around for a slow-smoke score, so this was more a 2 stager, with a firm tamp and twist after the charring light. And it did require a charring light. I doubt that a single match would get this blend started correctly.

Once properly fired up, it produces a tangy, pleasant smoke. Snorking the perique tingled the sinuses and I was a bit surprised by the nicotine, since it generally rates only a mild to medium, but I'd rate that a plus. Still not a powerhouse, but satisfying nonetheless. I experience no bite whatsoever and it smoked sweet to the end. I never had that nasty bottom of the bowl, burley ashiness, a tribute to the quality of the burley used I assume. The Virginia leaf never flared hot and the perique gave it a slightly spicy edge I found most appealing. Once again, I have to remark on the excellence of ash, one of my measures of tobacco pedigree, and the fact that it left no dottle to speak of. 

4noggins has some fine blends, and this is definitely one of them.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

4noggins has some nice stuff. I _love_ their Bald Headed Teacher. Look at their website where they provide customer ratings or tobaccoreviews.com and you really have to look hard to find a tobacco that is not very well rated (MOJO on tobaccoreviews.com only has a mediocre 2 star of 4 review, everything else is 3 out of 4 or better).

I am looking forward to trying more of their stuff, and it is great to see your review here. I used to dislike perique so it has been a decade or more since I last had a blend with some. I'm thinking about revisiting it, and with your review, Weybridge will be one of the candidates.


----------

